# Bike Wanted



## Maenchi (29 Jun 2019)

Hi, I need a bike to ride to work on, I Just missed a Trek Alpha 1.5 for £195, that's the kind of bike i'm after, but anything working considered. I'm located in Cornwall.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Jun 2019)

What size?


----------



## Maenchi (29 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> What size?


I'm 5'11'' or 1.80m, so a Large, or 56/58cm 22/23 inch, it's my intention to get a bike to just ride to work on so 'fit' is not overly important, within reason of course, thanks for replying.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Jun 2019)

How about these? You don't say what part of Cornwall.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/specialized-allez-road-bike/1342414018

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mens-boardman-road-bike-18-gears-used-once/1343537674

https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/road-bike-triban-500-se/1343946825

Of course someone on here might be able to help you out, @biggs682 of this parish always has a few.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2019)

I have this one URL="https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tec-road-bike-dedaccai-tubing-58cm.249851/"]Tec Road Bike Dedaccai Tubing 58cm[/URL] @Maenchi or some older steel bikes ?

I would be happy to box and courier , it will need a clean and some tyres 

Thanks @Cycleops


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I have this one URL="https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tec-road-bike-dedaccai-tubing-58cm.249851/"]Tec Road Bike Dedaccai Tubing 58cm[/URL] @Maenchi or some older steel bikes ?
> 
> I would be happy to box and courier , it will need a clean and some tyres
> 
> Thanks @Cycleops


Did the other person buy the old MTB, out of interest?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Did the other person buy the old MTB, out of interest?



No it was a bit big for them in all fairness so still here


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> No it was a bit big for them in all fairness so still here


Thanks. Right bike, wrong size and all that.


----------



## Maenchi (29 Jun 2019)

Cycleops said:


> How about these? You don't say what part of Cornwall.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/specialized-allez-road-bike/1342414018
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mens-boardman-road-bike-18-gears-used-once/1343537674
> ...





Cycleops said:


> How about these? You don't say what part of Cornwall.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/specialized-allez-road-bike/1342414018
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mens-boardman-road-bike-18-gears-used-once/1343537674
> ...


I'm near the Hayle, St Ives area, which is just about the end of the dual carriageway of the A30.


----------



## wotsthat (29 Jun 2019)

Maenchi said:


> Hi, I need a bike to ride to work on, I Just missed a Trek Alpha 1.5 for £195, that's the kind of bike i'm after, but anything working considered. I'm located in Cornwall.


I'm about to sell a Orange Clockwork but nott only is it not the right bike is also to far - wish you luck in finding the one


----------



## Maenchi (29 Jun 2019)

thanks all for reply's @Cycleops & @biggs682, the allez, b'twin and the tec definitely worth a look, not sure I want an older bike, I like the way newer style bikes ride, bit dizzy from too much looking right now to make a decision.


----------

